

Data Mining is a new weapon in the fight against Medicaid fraud - datageek
http://www.dataminingblog.com/guest-post-data-mining-a-new-weapon-in-the-fight-against-medicaid-fraud/

======
datageek
Possibly the start of an arms race between fraudsters and data miners?

